# Follow Up to September 18, 2006 + Some New



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.rims.net/2006Sep19/

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

SO glad you were able to help, Terry!

What a strange looking bird! I'd like to know what it is too!


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

mr squeaks said:


> SO glad you were able to help, Terry!
> 
> What a strange looking bird! I'd like to know what it is too!


HI SQUEAKS, Its a HEERMANN'S GULL juvenile about 2 years old. It takes 4 years for gulls to get their adult plumage. The reason I say its a HEERMANN'S is the black legs. It is migrateing at this time of year to MEXICAN waters. ..GEORGE


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks for the update on your lates birds, Terry. You do have your hands full.


George, you sure KNOW your birds.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Terry,

Must have been some relief for that gull to have the hook removed....still has a forlorn looking face, but inside he must've been sporting a W I D E smile!!

Loved the pigeon w/ a serious case of the fluffies....so cute.

Sorry about the duck...you must have a very good eye for these things. I have to say he doesn't look in tip top shape in the picture, but I never would've guessed that he was so close to death.

Linda


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks everyone for having another look at the gull and to George for ID'ing the bird.

Linda and all, after more than 9 years of seeing the ducks and other birds at the pond practically every single day, it becomes almost second nature to know at a glance when something is wrong with a bird. That poor duck was all the way at the far end of the pond, all by itself, sitting way too low in the water, barely moving under its own power, ignoring the feeding that was going on at the front of the pond, and looking practically comatose. Though I had no idea it was within minutes of death, I knew that something was seriously wrong. I'm pretty sure the duck couldn't have been saved even if I had gotten to the pond earlier yesterday, but you always wonder .. what if???

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Beautiful photo of the first pigeon fluffed up on the drain grate after a bath - all those smooth round feather edges! The water doesn't look very deep - is is enough for them to really bathe?

So sorry the last duck was too far gone to save. It really is a tough world out there for discarded pet ducks.  So glad you are there to rescue those you can!!!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

TerriB said:


> Beautiful photo of the first pigeon fluffed up on the drain grate after a bath - all those smooth round feather edges! The water doesn't look very deep - is is enough for them to really bathe?


Yes, the "runoff" into the drain is usually an inch or two .. just off the drain it's three feet deep and another foot or two away from the drain is six feet deep .. then out in the middle is 8-10 feet deep.

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Thanks! It looked like where he was standing was just barely enough to cover his feet. I've wondered, given the choice, what their preferred depth would be.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Terry, 


That Heermann's Gull is sure lovely...


Where was the Hook stuck in him? I did not see where you had mentioned it.


The Pigeon bathing so close to where the ledge is kind of scares me!

Some young Pigeon, just out on their own, might step off into the deeper part during Bathing enthusisams, and be in trouble...!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Phil and all,

With the gull, the "hook" part was already totally outside .. the hook kept getting caught on the wing .. all that was "inside" the body was the shank and a piece of fishing line about 2 inches long .. when I "popped" out the hook the line came out too and all was well .. no blood, no problem.

The pigeon is/was also fine .. there is a concrete and steel drain grate in the pond .. it's about 5 foot square .. water washes over the edge and the pijjies congregate there to bathe .. once in a while a pigeon will actually go into the water but only for a few flaps and then back on the drain grate or on the edge of the pond .. they are fine, Phil, and know what they are doing.

If I ever saw one drowning or in distress, then I would be in the water and getting the bird out .. have never had to do it for a pigeon but often for the waterfowl.

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Oh good...


I hope you keep your Water Wings handy..!


Love, 

Phil
Las Vegas


----------

